
Understanding GauGAN Part 1 - sebg
https://blog.paperspace.com/nvidia-gaugan-introduction/
======
kragen
These images are stunning. I love the name "Gauguin". I don't know enough
about GANs to evaluate the explanation in this article; is it helpful?

~~~
czr
important to remember that header image is result of professional concept
artist drawing over gaugan result (bottom left). explanation of paper is not
awful but not great, would recommend to read the original
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1903.07291.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1903.07291.pdf)

~~~
kragen
Thank you!

------
dkobran
Here is a working GauGAN sample notebook you can fork: [https://ml-
showcase.paperspace.com/projects/gaugan](https://ml-
showcase.paperspace.com/projects/gaugan)

Disclosure: I work on Gradient

~~~
kragen
How do you download the notebook? I don't see the download link. Or are we
supposed to copy and paste it cell by cell?

